# Television in Nazi, Germany!



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, I realise this content may offend some but I'm not posting it in order to promote Nazism or anything like that.  If just the idea of seeing Nazi's offends you then my best suggestion is to hit the back button on your browser and ignore the thread.

I came across this stuff the other night and found it pretty interesting, and also incredibly sinister in parts!  In regards to the advancement of television the Nazi's were well ahead of the game.  Having live broadcasts before anyone else, having higher line broadcast (in 1940 they were working on 1000 and 2000 line television broadcasting) and much more.  Of course it wasn't really used to entertain as such, and was used simply as a way of promoting the Nazi agenda and propaganda.  Still, an interesting but very dark moment in television history.  The remark about "concert camps" is a very chilling thing indeed now that we know the history of the period.



The full documentary can be found here http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1992130789606468647#


----------



## emigre (Dec 5, 2010)

This really interesting. Nice find, I've got a three hour gap at Uni tomorrow so I'll watch this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> This really interesting. Nice find, I've got a three hour gap at Uni tomorrow so I'll watch this.



Yeah it's definitely an interesting watch.  I wish I could find the site I was looking at where it discussed how the tech in Germany was advancing at the time, just going through my history but can't find it.  As soon as I do I'll post it up.  I came across the vid first cos I was looking for clips from East German television, communist TV has always been an interest, and found this little nugget on a forum discussing Communist TV.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

I just watched the 3 min film. Quite an interesting find. Especially the amputee the stuff. Back to Inglorious Basterds now


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

scary =/


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 11, 2010)

its not like most of todays media isnt in some way or another serving a similar use...

entertainment for the masses and propaganda for everyone, just these days, you have a basic right to choose whose propaganda you're sucking up.

though these decisions usually depend on the shows you like to watch, doesnt it?
so its not that much better either


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 11, 2010)

That was a very insightful documentary. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. It was very interesting. Thanks again.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very educational, and the amputees going through basic training just to go back to service kinda sickened me, nowdays with good prosthesis, it's acceptable but even then that has been accepted only very recently, however seeing that was terrible since they didn't have any prosthesis.  The Cowgirl was lolworthy though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 16, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> its not like most of todays media isnt in some way or another serving a similar use...
> 
> entertainment for the masses and propaganda for everyone, just these days, you have a basic right to choose whose propaganda you're sucking up.
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean.  You could also see that none of them were actually as happy as the guy presenting the show was trying to make out.  They were there simply because they had no choice and the Nazi's wanted to show how "strong" their veterans spirits were.  The Cowgirl bit was like the original Britain's/America's Got Talent. lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

He had both legs amputated.

Then what was he dancing with?


----------

